# Should I Make a Claim for Carers Benefit



## pudds (2 Jan 2013)

Bit lost would welcome any suggestions or thoughts on this please.


  I’m on a C.E. scheme, due to finish around end of year, in March I will be 2yrs away from getting the State Pension (contributory)

  OH is 50  has _Scoliosis_,  and has been on Disability Allowance for many years and even finds doing courses with National Learning Centre hard going, and depends on me to be more or less always nearby in case of 
  Emergency, and we’ve had a few. 

   To be honest it would be less stressful all round for both of us if I was 
  at home full time when c.e. ends rather than go on JSB while awaiting the S.P. and have to attend courses etc.

  1. Is there any hope in hell that I might be granted Carers Benefit in this situation.


  2. Are there any better options that I haven’t thought of.

  Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (2 Jan 2013)

Carer's Benefit is for people who give up work to care for another person - you might not fulfil that condition (although it's always worth a try).

You could apply for Carer's Allowance, which is means-tested (your OH's disability allowance isn't assessed for this).

You can find more information on both schemes here:

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/SCHEMES/ILLNESSDISABILITYANDCARING/CARERS/Pages/CarersIndex.aspx


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Jan 2013)

Could OH apply for Invalidity Pension (Non means tested) as he is on DA for many years and his condition appears to be long term. 
You would probably be his QA and get a half rate Carers Allowance(after your CE ends)

When in doubt always apply


----------



## pudds (2 Jan 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Could OH apply for Invalidity Pension (Non means tested) as he is on DA for many years and his condition appears to be long term.
> You would probably be his QA and get a half rate Carers Allowance(after your CE ends)
> 
> When in doubt always apply




Got OH to apply for that a couple of years back but was persuaded by an official over the phone that was better off on DA. I let it go at the time.

Looking at it Financially for a minute:

Currently one gets full c.e. rate and the other full DA rate.

After c.e. if I go on JSB will both get full rates.


Does QA rate only kick in if I go on Carers Benefit/Allowance/SP


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Jan 2013)

My suggestion was (after CE) OH applies for Invaladity Pension and you will be the QA. At the same time apply for Carers Allowance and you will (hopefully) receive the Half rate. Net result = Invalidity Pension +QA + Half rate Carers.

While waiting for those to be processed apply for JSB immediately after CE.

Hope this is a little clearer and of course there are no guarantees. Then we'll prepare plan B


----------



## pudds (3 Jan 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> My suggestion was (after CE) OH applies for Invaladity Pension and you will be the QA. At the same time apply for Carers Allowance and you will (hopefully) receive the Half rate. Net result = Invalidity Pension +QA + Half rate Carers.
> 
> While waiting for those to be processed apply for JSB immediately after CE.
> 
> Hope this is a little clearer and of course there are no guarantees. Then we'll prepare plan B



Hi Black Sheep, many thanks for this info, I see where your coming from now,  I wasn't aware of this half rate Carers Allowance at all. 


When applying for, JSB IP and CA, do I need to mention to either department that other claims are being made.


----------



## pudds (3 Jan 2013)

Looking at the medical requirements for Carers Allowance, I don't see any point in applying for it, as wouldn't qualify at present but it is an option to bear in mind for the future though.

Post end of C.E. at end of year, is going on JSB for the 15months till SP my only option.

When on JSB  &  DA will full personal rates be paid.

When on SP (contributory) & DA will full prsonal rates be paid.


----------



## gipimann (3 Jan 2013)

JSB doesn't last 15 months - The max duration is currently 12 months, and for new claims from April 2013, the maximum duration will be 9 months.   After that, if your circumstances remain the same, you would apply for Jobseeker's Allowance, which is means-tested.

According to this from the SW website, you would both get the personal rate if you are on JSB and your OH is on DA

_If you or your spouse, civil partner or cohabitant qualifies for Disability Allowance and the other is getting another social welfare payment, you will each get the weekly personal rate of your respective payment._


----------



## pudds (3 Jan 2013)

gipimann said:


> JSB doesn't last 15 months - The max duration is currently 12 months, and for new claims from April 2013, the maximum duration will be 9 months.   After that, if your circumstances remain the same, you would apply for Jobseeker's Allowance, which is means-tested.
> 
> According to this from the SW website, you would both get the personal rate if you are on JSB and your OH is on DA
> 
> _If you or your spouse, civil partner or cohabitant qualifies for Disability Allowance and the other is getting another social welfare payment, you will each get the weekly personal rate of your respective payment._



Once your on JSB going into your 65th year you can stay on JSB till SP at 66.

Thats good to hear, think we were in that situation few years back.




Down the Line:

What happens when on SP & DA,  does the QA kick in then?


----------



## gipimann (3 Jan 2013)

Sorry, you're right about the age-related JSB.

From the operational guidelines on JSB :

_Persons aged between 65 and 66 years where their entitlement to benefit exhausts are entitled to receive JB payment beyond 312 days (12 months) or 234 days (9 months) weeks) which ever is applicable up to the date on which they reach pensionable age (66 years) provided they have not less than 156 paid contributions since entering employment and they satisfy the second contribution condition. _

There is, as yet, no information on whether this rule might change when the reduced duration of JSB comes into effect in April.

Link to operational guidelines:
http://www.welfare.ie/EN/OperationalGuidelines/Pages/jb_jobseekben.aspx#part1


----------



## Black Sheep (3 Jan 2013)

Which is exactly why I suggested Invalidity Pension now and OH later on JSB (0r QA) until its time for State Pension.

With your Contrib. pension Oh would remain on Invalidity if awarded, no reductions and no means tests


----------



## pudds (3 Jan 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> Which is exactly why I suggested Invalidity Pension now and OH later on JSB (0r QA) until its time for State Pension.
> 
> With your Contrib. pension Oh would remain on Invalidity if awarded, no reductions and no means tests




edit:  Read back posts, misunderstood.  Means test is not really a problem believe me. 

IP and QA is worth a good bit, More than SP & QA, 


Have to think about this more, but it seems best option allright. If it works


----------

